# Starcraft 2 won't run or install because it cannot detect internet



## Evilmanta (Jul 31, 2010)

So after reading a lot of the forums on here, I find I don't have the proxy-server issue that a lot of people are having. but I did run hijackthis so here's the log from it:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 3:03:53 AM, on 7/31/2010
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Unable to get Internet Explorer version!
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\GIGABYTE\GBTUpd\RunUpd.exe
C:\Fraps\fraps.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NEC Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Guild Wars\Gw.exe
C:\Users\Evilmanta\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Evilmanta\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Evilmanta\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoLAN\VLC\vlc.exe
C:\Users\EVILMA~1\AppData\Local\Temp\Blizzard Installer Bootstrap - 000f7ea1\Installer.exe
C:\Users\Evilmanta\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Evilmanta\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Evilmanta\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Users\Evilmanta\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Evilmanta\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Evilmanta\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NUSB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\NEC Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EasyTuneVI] C:\Program Files (x86)\GIGABYTE\ET6\ETcall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [GBTUpd] C:\Program Files (x86)\GIGABYTE\GBTUpd\PreRun.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Evilmanta\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG111T Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\lbtserv.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 6721 bytes


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

better to do a log without so many things running like world of warcraft for example
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG111T Smart Wizard.lnk = ? many people have issues when using set up disc for router instaed of access via a browser ie http://192.168.2.1/

several "solved" here http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/30816-17-unable-install-starcraft


----------



## Evilmanta (Jul 31, 2010)

reading your link but here's a new log without so many apps:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 3:34:08 AM, on 7/31/2010
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Unable to get Internet Explorer version!
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\GIGABYTE\GBTUpd\RunUpd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NEC Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NUSB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\NEC Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EasyTuneVI] C:\Program Files (x86)\GIGABYTE\ET6\ETcall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [GBTUpd] C:\Program Files (x86)\GIGABYTE\GBTUpd\PreRun.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Evilmanta\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG111T Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\lbtserv.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 5850 bytes


----------



## Evilmanta (Jul 31, 2010)

Read the tom's hardware link.
I don't have that option on my hijack, or within my registry.

I literally built this computer last week. installed windows, some of the drivers & software given by the mobo and vid card. 
Today I installed my wireless adapter but it was giving me issues due to incompatibility. Managed to find a driver that people were using that worked. But when that didn't work I moved the computer and plugged it into the router via Ethernet. 

Still no dice.

The Netgear thing is a wireless management program that I thought I uninstalled because it was giving me issues.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

well i would get rid of it, up to you though
your scan looks clean to me but i am not a bug guy so if concerned click report to move it to malware
a suggestion would be as follows; can not see internet explorer? dont think i have seen many logs without that, you could try setting IE8 to default and try game that way, goole chrome should be ok but you never know, worth a shot in my book


----------



## Evilmanta (Jul 31, 2010)

I removed Internet Explorer the day I built the computer since I only use Google Chrome. 
I removed the Netgear program. Can reinstall IE and see how it goes, but I haven't had it installed and it worked before without it. Thanks for the help daz.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

IE was just a thought, so much is tied into windows these days


----------



## Evilmanta (Jul 31, 2010)

haha yeah. I just don't understand it. I feel like it might be the use of the Wireless adapater.


----------



## Evilmanta (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you know of a way to delete an installed driver file? the only thing that's changed is A) i tried to install the netgear software unsuccesfully, and B) I found a driver that was compatible for it on windows 7 and installed it. So wondering if uninstalling it will help.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

not sure what you mean? uninstall from device manager??

is all other internet working ok ? everything?


----------



## Evilmanta (Jul 31, 2010)

yes. all the internet was working okay.
I actually fixed it by using system restore to before I installed the incompatible netgear software. One of the few times system restore actually worked lol.

Thanks for your help and suggestions though. My guess is that because of the software for the wireless adapter, it was messing with the internet settings etc.


----------

